# After the storm...



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

... my neighbour has himself a bit of a problem - I woke up this morning after last nights high winds/rain, looked out the window and saw this...


















Ouch! [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks expensive hope he has insurance


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Oops. Sure he's insured though.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

He may have been doing a DIY submarine conversion


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

It's been lowered!!! Is it Koni adjustables? :lol: :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Is that in Puerto Benus? :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> Is that in Puerto Benus? :wink:


Lol, hardly. 'Puerto Redcliffe' in Bristol!

They have spent the best part of today trying to winch it out of the water, but are not having much success. It's guy roped up and there are several people in diving equipment, but they are currently sat around drinking tea scratching their heads - they seem to have run out of ideas.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL nothing a big pump shouldn't be able to sort out, it's hardly "raising the Titanic". You'll have to keep us posted as to how they get on 

Have you spoken to the neighbour, is this just a few mates trying to rescue it themselves?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> You'll have to keep us posted as to how they get on


Live update! 

Guy roped down to stop it sinking further and a smaller boat has turned up:









The diver is ready to go:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't you know there's footy on the telly????


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

sorry but that is fking hilarious!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

They try to raise it enough to get the line for the pump in place...

























Currently it looks like this, with some sort of ancient pump trying to get the water out of the cabins...

















I can't help but think they are going about it the wrong way with some of their methods, but hey ho, it's brightening up my dull sunday.

p.s. By all account the owner isn't a neighbour of mine, but instead it's somebody who pays to moor his boat here. I don't feel quite so guilty about taking pictures now!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Storm - if that happened in the storms we have had recently then it is a pretty poor show.

More likely the lazy owner can be arsed to make his boat safe and left open the seacocks, then a pipe attached to one has failed.

The will need to either get a crane to it of some form of air filled bladder tank to get it high enough to pump out.


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

You'd think they'd get a couple of big blowers and pump air into the cabin to help displace the water as well as pump it out. It would go a lot quicker.

Wonder why it sank to start with. Must have had a hatch or something left open for water to get in to start with. Boats don't just sink on their own.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The pumps been switched off and the other boat has now gone. It looks like they are calling it a day.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Well it's better than it was anyway, wonder if it'll still be there tomorrow, those ropes don't look very big :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Well it's better than it was anyway, wonder if it'll still be there tomorrow, those ropes don't look very big :lol:


I'll let you know when I get home from work tomorrow evening.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Storm - if that happened in the storms we have had recently then it is a pretty poor show.
> 
> More likely the lazy owner can be arsed to make his boat safe and left open the seacocks, then a pipe attached to one has failed.
> 
> The will need to either get a crane to it of some form of air filled bladder tank to get it high enough to pump out.


LMAO @ Dick.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Looks like there hasn't been any activity today


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Looks like there hasn't been any activity today


Well that's not on.... was looking forward to the next episode


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Well, come on

episode 2 please


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TommyTippee said:


> Well, come on
> 
> episode 2 please


Still nothing i'm afraid. The weather here has been lousy all day, so I suspect that has something to do with it. Either that or they are leaving it 'til the weekend.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Ah well, back again tomorrow for an update


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Not an update as such, but something that should spice things up this weekend if they decide to start trying to lift it again. On the water live 30+ swans and various Geese, spread over various floating wooden platforms etc. Tonight I came home to find this...










... two swans have decided that the boat is now their 'platform'! I have seen how feisty they can get if their territory is violated, so this should make things interesting! :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

if they start nesting the boat will be there next year !


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> ... two swans have decided that the boat is now their 'platform'! I have seen how feisty they can get if their territory is violated, so this should make things interesting! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: keep an eye out for a good photo opportunity


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Live update!

Not sure what's going on but after a fight with the swans (which they lost and the swans are still mooching around!  ) they have submerged 3 blue barrels underwater, got them out again, and now look like they are fashioning some sort of floatation device...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

With the light fading fast the floatation device is in the water... and the Geese have come over for a look! :lol:










for some reason they're filling the blue barrels with water...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

:lol: something tells me that they're not exactly a professional salvage team.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Don't look like it to me

I guess they are filling em with water to get them inside the blow air in to give floatation.

Hey, just needs a big crane.

Don't force it, use a bigger hammer


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After prodding the barrels under the water for a few hours they have now packed up and gone home. :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> After prodding the barrels under the water for a few hours they have now packed up and gone home. :roll:


I thought maybe they were going to hunt Jaws.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Cheers for the update.... looking forward to the weekend :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Any news?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> Any news?


Nope nothing I'm afraid. The swans and Geese have well and truly settled in though and it's starting to look a bit of a mess down there with poo all over the front of the boat!

The weather has been awful here, so unless things brighten up I doubt there will be much activity for a while yet.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

This is great stuff! I await along with others the update.

Either way, the owner is looking at some serious expenses


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's back on again.... sort of! Some people turned up this morning and started stuffing fabric cyclindrical tubes into the water and stuffing them with something yellow. This went on 4 about 2 hours...


























On goes the generator, and the heavens opened. I popped out for a few hours, came back and found they have managed to raise the boat by about a foot. there's lots of shouting going on, but apart form that the rain keep stopping them...










I had to chuckle though when the bloke in the yellow wetsuit reached over from his raft a bit too far, and fell in!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> I had to chuckle though when the bloke in the yellow wetsuit reached over from his raft a bit too far, and fell in!


 :lol: :lol: no pics, damn!

At least they're progressing, at this rate it'll be seaworthy by winter, in time to get swamped again :lol:


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Bit like Fred Kanos

Keep us posted


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol

Enjoying this. Other peoples misery can unfortunately be very entertaining.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hark said:


> lol
> Other peoples misery can unfortunately be very entertaining.


So true


----------



## El Greco (Mar 9, 2006)

Any further updates? 
Cheers
Tom


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

El Greco said:


> Any further updates?
> Cheers
> Tom


Sorry 'fraid not - it's sat there in a complete state and nobody has even come to look at it. The geese & swans have made a right mess on the front so it's now covered in bird sh*t and various rubbish/leaves/debris has collected to the surrounding area. The worst bit of it though is when it rains/wind hard, fuel leaks from it and causes a slick shine in the surrounding water. All in all I'm starting to get annoyed with the situation i.e. the owners reluctance to get it lifted out of the water with a crane - it's now a complete eyesore and is polluting the water, so another week or so and I'll be contacting the council about it.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

This is one of the most entertaining posts I have ever read on here, well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

looking forward to the next update


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

Any update? Did you report it?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

cyberdude said:


> Did you report it?


Council weren't interested, they told me to report it to the private company that run our mooring area.I did that and was told that they are Monitoring the situation and have been in contact with the owner. :?


----------

